# DOG FUN DAY June 2nd 2013 WATERLOOVILLE HAMPSHIRE



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fun dog show in aid of LURCHER SOS at Anders Hall, Jubilee park, Waterlooville. PO7 6AW.
16 Novelty classes, Obstacle course, Temptation Alley, Egg and Spoon, Musical Mats, Catch the Sausage, Ball Bonanza.
Various stalls, Refreshments. 
SHOW OPENS 12PM, FIRST CLASS STARTS 1PM £1.50 per class WINNERS TROPHIES, ROSETTES TO 5TH PLACE


----------



## justice for Queenie (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, I have a pretty young Lurcher called Carly and live in Havant. I would like to bring her along to the show. What categories are running please? I assume it is all for fun and charity as Carly and I are no professionals!!


----------



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

Yes it is all just for fun. We have 16 classes, see below

1. BEST SIGHTHOUND (Purebreed or Lurcher)
2. BEST PUPPY (Between 3 and 8 months).
3. BEST VETERAN (Over 7 years)
4. SHINIEST COAT
5. SCUFFIEST MUTT (Pedigrees allowed).
6. BEST BUDDIES (Children and their dogs).
7. PRETIEST BITCH 
8. HANDSOME DOG
9. HAPPIEST DOG
10. BEST TRICK
11. THE ODD COUPLE (Two dogs most unalike).
12. BEST CROSSBREED
13. BEST SIX LEGS
14. MOST APPEALING EXPRESSION
15. BEST RESCUE
16. BEST IN SHOW (For all dogs gaining a 1st Place) ENTRY FREE,

plus some fun games. see Armchair Pets - dog training and pet sitting for more information


----------



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope you can come along and join the fun, you're find lots of other Lurchers there.


----------

